# Lazy Goat Chair



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I got a used new lazy boy chair for my boyfriernd and he is haven trouble sitting in it. I woulder why??










Is it a Lazy boy chair or a lazy goat chair??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

lol too cute! :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh. :laugh:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

LOL!!

All of your pics are all so very funny!
I like how the white one gets the top and the other two share the chair.
Of course with 3 of them your BF is out numbered.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha!!! Too cute :laugh:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! I think its broken if he can't sit in it. Maybe you should return it 'as is' :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....they sure did claim it as their own didn't they..... :laugh:


----------

